
How Jason Calacanis Keeps His Team Fit, Fed and Happy - newsit
http://www.openforum.com/idea-hub/topics/lifestyle/article/how-jason-calacanis-keeps-his-team-fit-fed-and-happy-jill-fehrenbacher
======
bonsaitree
Um. Wow. He's THAT desperate for press these days?

The author of the article (Jill Fehrenbacher) is married to Peter Rohas--
formerly of Engadget/Weblogs Inc.

Mr. Rohas is a co-founder of GDGT. Calacanis was an early investor and
presently a director at GDGT.

------
rhizome
I'm glad I never worked for any of these wunderkind psychos.

